# Image brennen



## Moartel (8. Mai 2001)

Der Beitrag passt sicher nicht perfekt hierher, da es um Sun Solaris und nicht um Linux geht. Aber wenn überhaupt, dann muss ich ihn hier posten.
Also, ich habe mir eben ein paar Images für Solaris von http://www.sun.de geladen (1,6GB). Die Images haben nur leider keine Dateiendung. Beim ersten Versuch eines davon mit Nero zu brennen war der Computer heruntergefahren wie ich wiedergekommen bin. Der Bootvorgang von der CD ging aber nicht. Welches Programm soll ich zum brennen nehmen? Und: Was für Images sind das?


----------



## Moartel (10. Mai 2001)

*Hab die Lösung gefunden*

Ich habe die Lösung eben im Developer Forum von sun (http://forum.sun.com) gefunden. Man muss die Images in *.iso-Dateien umwandeln und sie dann brennen. Könnten die ja auch in ne Readme oder in die FAQ schreiben. Hätte mir 2 Rohlinge erspart.
Solaris kann ich schon aufgrund der stilvollen CD-Labels nur empfehlen. Die gibts als PDF zum ausfrucken gleich beim Download mit.


----------

